# Kentucky Lake/Lake Barkley this weekend!



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm heading to Ky Lake/Lake Barkley for 3 full days of bass fishing this weekend with NickAdams and The Big JG. Hopefully we'll come back with some nice pictures of some hawgs

Mike


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Looking forward to your report. Good luck and get some pics of those monster crappie too if you hook 'em.


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Is It Saturday Yet????

:b


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Knock'em stiff guys! I want to see some pics of some pigs. Whats the water temp there now? What are you gonna use mainly, jerkbaits? I saw an In-Fisherman episode down there somewhere and the water temp was mid 50's and they were killin'em the smallies on a clown Rogue.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

You lucky dogs man iam going nuts here. Good luck guys cant wait to see the pics.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Pigsticker - we will be throwing a lot of jig/pigs, cranks, and spinnerbaits. We'll probably try a little of everything. Water temps are in the mid 50's, and I read a report from a tournament last weekend that there were multiple 20lb bags brought to scale. We leave tomorrow, can't wait.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

What a great weekend. If only we had all week. The weather was poor and the fishing was extremely tough due to the coldfront, but we worked hard for the fish and got some nice ones. Fish were caught on crankbaits, jigs, spinnerbaits and shaky heads. Found the largest fish on the MAIN LAKE!! 
Two and a half days of fishing, 20 fish, and 8 fish over the 15" minimum. More pics to come later in the week. Click on the pictures to enlarge. Enjoy.


My new personal best largemouth - 5.6 lbs, 20 1/8"


Another pic


Adam (NickAdams) and I holding a pair of nice keepers


Lee holding the 2nd big bass of the trip - 4.2lbs


Adam holding a nice crankbait fish


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice fish! Did you guys pick up any stray smallies at all?


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Surpisingly not a single smallmouth. Did catch a fair number of spots though.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice fish guys. It looks a little cold in the pics. What was the water temp?


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Temps in the low to mid 50's. The fish were pushed out of the coves and onto the main lake due to the cold front. The last day was nice, with air temperatures about 60.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Cool hawgs guys!  WB


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

NICE FISH !! What was the hot bait, when you was down there ? Fished Kentucky Lake about 10 years ago in the spring, got some small bass, but nothing like you guys got.


----------



## The Big JG (Jun 16, 2006)

What was the hot bait? Redhawk acted like he was KVD and slammed his pig on the shaky head using 8# test...pretty clutch move Mikey.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

How did the big JG do?


----------



## The Big JG (Jun 16, 2006)

The Big JG needs to go back to fishing school, I got smoked. Where's the bobbers and minnies man?


----------



## moose (Apr 14, 2004)

The Big JG said:


> What was the hot bait? Redhawk acted like he was KVD and slammed his pig on the shaky head using 8# test...pretty clutch move Mikey.


what is a shaky head?


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Wow very nice!


Btw - we gotta get out sometime soon on that quarry of yours!


----------

